# Community > Resource Library >  manuals for most firearms made

## stumpy

not sure if im late to the party with this info , but found a site with a shitload of info on most guns/firearms etc 
page7b

all downloadable ...

----------


## 308

Sweet!

----------


## kiwi39

Nice work @stumpy ...

----------


## stumpy

im just going thru his other pages , there is more info and tech stuff on everything firearm related its amazing , .... click on more links to find info on bullet specs , reloading info ... saami specs , pics diagrams etc etc..... this is a HUGE resource

----------


## 7mmsaum

Such a great resource

----------


## stumpy

I just found  a manual on manufactured explosives ...... as well ..... wonder if I am now on a sis blacklist .... this guys site has a lot of stuff ....

----------


## tararua

Depends, are you a mates with the Maori Musilm Association, or those guys banned from the Avondale mosque?

Edit: good resource, it would be worth setting up a crawler to gradually download that whole site (minus the above mentioned) and set up a mirror.

My experience with old looking sites like this is they eventually go down. You'll come back in 3-4 years and and it'll be gone.

----------


## sako75

Shame S&W manuals were removed

----------


## tararua

Do of any of these interest you?

----------


## Tommy

Would the specs etc for a Brno mod 2 be under CZ or something similar?

----------


## sako75

> Do of any of these interest you?
> 
> Attachment 32654


No. It was more in relation to S&W asking for all their manuals to be removed from the site.

----------


## tararua

Yes Tommy that is listed as CZ 452 and 453.

----------


## stumpy

that crawler thing sounds like a great idea ....

----------


## Tommy

Awesome thanks mate.

----------

